# bow fishing



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

what do i need to start this bcause i was thinking that it would be a fun hobby so what do i need to convert my compound to a bowfishing machine?!?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You might want to wait til ice-off :lol:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have a whisker biscut on my bow for bowfishing and i really like it because when u are shooting from a bridge or swinging really fast it holds on to your arrow really good...reels hands down my buddy used to have a drum and i had a AMS reel i could shoot 3 times in the time it took him to shoot once...extra arrows is always a good thing to have u never know when u are gonna miss a fish and shoot straght into a bunch of catails...if u do that u either cut it off and find it later or go swimming


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

AMS 310 or 610 reel, 2 or three bowfishing arrows and a good place to shoot. I don't even have a rest on my bow anymore. I had one on there but it broke from the line grabbing it when I shot and just scrapped it. If you really want a rest for bowfishing, get a roller rest.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

or a dropaway. I have a trophytaker rest and it works great for me.


----------

